# Looking for shop to rebuild my 64 engine



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

I will be pulling my 64's engine out this winter for an inspection and rebuild. This is the original engine with 87,000 miles. It has some lifter noise and many oil leaks. I am near Rochester, NY and looking for a good shop for my rebuild. Anybody know of any good shops that deal with old Pontiacs around here?


----------

